# Hedgehogs in Texas



## kyloh (Apr 3, 2016)

Hello I'm looking for a hedgehog breeder in the Houston area or <1 hour away. Or anyone who may have had babies and needs to rehome one(preferably female). I know of Hedgehog Heaven or something, who has a new litter in August that I can email the breeder about, and I know of S&S Exotics, where I got my first hedgehog.
*
If you know about S&S you can probably skip the paragraphs below.. it was an interesting experience, in summary.. I'd just like to know of any people in my area with hedgehogs available.*

I actually went to S&S today and just like last time (9 months ago) they only had 2-3 males. I asked to hold them, and the guy was new, but one of his co-workers apparently taught him to grab the hedgehogs by their back quills (they might be mistaken for scruffs, but they're grabbing lower back, as in closer to a hedgehog's butt than its neck). When he grabbed the first one he ended up scooping it but they use scooping as the second method for when grabbing its quills didn't work... can some clarify if this is an appropriate way to pick one up?

Another thing, when I held the two hedgehogs they were absolute sweeties after they got used to being in my hands. I noticed that after the guy tried/failed to pick up one of the hedgehogs it hissed and stayed in its ball in the aquarium (they look like cages used for beardies) and when he set it back in he just let it fall in and while it had been walking with its quills down before he had tried to get it out in the first place, it now huffed and stayed in a ball. He didn't know if they were boys so he called his co-worker over who grabbed the 2nd hedgehog by its back quills (clearly she does this all the time) and said they were both boys, but again both hedgehogs hiss at the co-workers when they try to handle them yet were okay with me..

When one of the babies pooped on my hand its poop was also greenish, but very dark. I googled this after I left the store hedgie-less and from what I read it means the hedgehog is either stressed or ill, someone can clarify that if needed.. the workers at S&S seem to not know how to handle them, or are scared of touching hedgehogs. This could be unrelated but my hedgehog of 9 months is still scared of everyone/thing and hates being taken out of his cage or touched at all except for when I pet his forehead fur (this may be quilling, no post I have ever read has said the same times for quilling and he is my first hedgehog, this could also be unrelated to his time at S&S, I am aware some hedgehogs may just be truly solitary).

In short, should I buy hedgehogs from S&S in the future? It is the easier option but when I asked the worker how often they had females he just told me that usually as soon as hedgehogs are bought they have more to put in the cage w hich makes me think they also just breed nonstop and don't really care for conditions or bonding.

if anyone has gotten a hedgehog from Hedgehog Heaven please reply about your hedgehog and how the breeders seemed and your experience with your hedgie... or if you know another place. Or a review about S&S, because the inexperienced handling could've just been these specific employees but it just concerns me.


----------



## Echo_21 (Dec 29, 2015)

There is a post about scruffing a hedgehog, I haven't read it but I know you can. I prefer not to because they aren't used to it. They were doing it wrong and probably hurt the poor animal by picking it up by its back. As for the breeders I don't live in Texas but I've heard of a few places like Texas Happy Hogs in Wolffort, and Fire Quills Hedgehogs. I have no earthly idea where these are but they have good reviews. Hole this helps!


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Aorsak is re homing his year and seven months hedgie and is in Houston, Texas. Look for the post in the next few pages from the active posts part.


----------



## KristinNicole (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm from Houston, I got Poe from hedgehog heaven and my new baby is from there. unfortunately I've heard s&s is horrible with pretty much all their exotics. I've heard of hedgies being sick and dying soon after people brought them home. I would personally avoid them


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I would stay away from a store that doesn't teach their employees proper handling techniques, they obviously aren't to concerned about health or injuries.

Here's a link to the hedgehog being rehomed in Houston.
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/52-adults/134593-houston-texas-male-hedgie-150-negotiable.html


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

There is a breeder in Houston listed in the breeder list:

House of Hogs
Megan Barker
1007 Sagemeadow ln
Houston, TX
77089
832-661-4188

[email protected]

There are also a few more in Texas, but I have no idea how close or far any of them would be. Good luck finding a hoglet!


----------



## KristinNicole (Oct 20, 2015)

Megan no longer breeds unfortunately, Kimberly Gouslin is really the only one in the houston area with hedgehog heaven.


----------

